# I have -always- wondered...



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Absorbs the urine so it does not splash back up on them.

Those same horses perfer to go off trail to urinate instead of simply stopping.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My mares do the same thing, although I have not seen them pull hay out of the feeder to pee on. I'd be interested in any answers to this too :-|


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Splashes I assume. They really hate to pee on hard surface (and I can understand why  ). My qh mare loves to go to her stall (if it's opened) and pee on sand. My paint likes to do it in snow. Not so much on hay (although they poo around pretty good).


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm...this is interesting. I believe that's why Tand Walka come in from the field to the stall to pee - no splashing. 

Does your horse _eat_ any of the hay he has peed on? :shock:


----------



## brookvillequine (Mar 3, 2009)

well I think its like dogs, they mark their territory! silly ******s.... I watch my horses at the round bale, I see just how much hay gets wasted from the ummm poop and pee, I would have to wonder if they do this on their food so they dont get out of line in the eating of the rounds. If they leave to pee or poop, they would have to make their way back through the other horses to eat!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never seen them eat pee hay. Another thing to add to the mystery of horse housekeeping. My horses never pee or poop anywhere near their water tank. :? Whats up with that?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I have never seen them eat pee hay. Another thing to add to the mystery of horse housekeeping. My horses never pee or poop anywhere near their water tank. :? Whats up with that?


 
Smart horses I'd say! :lol:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok ok ok, well get this too... Too add to Vidalocos point on pooping near the water... Skippy! (my Wonder Horse) will poop in his suppliment bucket when its raining. I assume its because he does not want to go into the rain to use the bathroom, but at the same time.. he doesnt just go everywhere under his shelter (he lives in a 24x24, 12x24 of it is covered) he goes straight into his 5 gallon flatback bucket. He really has to aim for it too. I never saw him do it before, but obviously i know he does when i pull his bucket out to make him his meds for the evening, LOL Any logic for that one? Anyone else share that problem?

<--- look at that guilty bucket pooping face, lol. He gives his mom such grief!

As for the hay urinating.. how interesting, i never thought about the splashing thing! Now that i hear it, im dissapointed i didnt figure it out on my own, LOL! My poor gelding, now i know why he was always so eager for me to throw supper, LOL! He was waiting for me to give him a pass to the bathroom, so to speak.

My horses never ate the urine hay, which adds to the fun and mystique of cleaning the stall  YAY for heavy urine soaked hay! LOL!

As for the lack of manure near water troughs, i'd figure that has something to do with not wanting their waste anywhere near their food.. sort of like out human instinct to not drink toilet water, LOL. I guess they dont feel comfortable eating and drinking near where they defecate (like we do, no one likes being stuck in the booth near the bathroom when you go to a restaurant!) BUT... this just makes me laugh, because i say horses dont like to defecate near where they eat, yet sometimes they choose to urinate in their hay.

I swear, our horses are laughing at us because of how stumped we are over their behavior. I think they do it on purpose to mess with us, LOL!

Thanks for all the insight guys!


----------

